# Passionate Marriage book



## Not Me Oh (Apr 20, 2009)

Am I the only one on this forum who is reading or has read this book? Would love to hear comments from people who have read it and tried it out. Thanks!


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

That's Schnark (sp), right? I've read another book by him.


----------

